# best portable deep fryers



## beckynyc (Apr 18, 2002)

I'm looking for a good deep fryer that maintains its temperature over time and that--very importantly--can travel well from job to job without spillage. 

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

You will have to empty the fryer before traveling. Keep a gallon jug and a funnel for this purpose.

We have used a variety of domestic fryers over the years for taking to parties. The latest one is a stainless steel model that looks much better than the traditional white domestic version. I think it was from COSTCO or BJ's - it's called Euro-Pro and it was under $70 (maybe as low as $50?)


----------

